# Raptor News From Moebius



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright, technically I guess it's news about when we'll get Raptor news...

In the comments section of Moebius' Cylon Raider/Iron Man Mk VI shipping announcement ( https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964 ) Frank is asked if they are going to do a kit of the BSG Raptor.

He answers "...(you'll) have to wait until the end of the year for Raptor news!"

So, to me this means we WILL be getting a kit of the Raptor and at the end of the year we'll learn the scale and approximate release date.

Gordon


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Boy I sure hope so


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I hate to be That Guy, but the news could be "hell no, a Raptor is too big and expensive." Or it could be "we're going to have one in 1/72 with no interior. Sorry if you wanted to display it with our other kits." I doubt Frank would do that to us, though. 

I'd love for the news to be "we're having a 1/32 Raptor kit with full crew and passenger figures, and also the gunship version."

Oh, and it will come with a replacement cockpit for the MK VII.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I hate to be That Guy, but the news could be "hell no, a Raptor is too big and expensive." Or it could be "we're going to have one in 1/72 with no interior. Sorry if you wanted to display it with our other kits." I doubt Frank would do that to us, though.
> 
> I'd love for the news to be "we're having a 1/32 Raptor kit with full crew and passenger figures, and also the gunship version."
> 
> Oh, and it will come with a replacement cockpit for the MK VII.


If you want a kick-ass replacement cockpit for the Viper Mk. VII, Paulbo can help you out.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If he had to make it a different scale to make it viable that'd be OK by me!
(as long as its not tiny)


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

So basically what you're saying is that the news is that there is no news?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing offered here about Moebius and it's products can be taken as fact. The only official news may be found on their website or their Facebook page.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, its pretty much confirmed if there is a Raptor kit, she'll be in 1/32 scale. Abett she will be a bit expensive at that scale but I doubt that will effect sales any. Just to have to wait for more news on this


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Nothing offered here about Moebius and it's products can be taken as fact. The only official news may be found on their website or their Facebook page.


I think you can take my original post as fact since it's Frank's own comment on the Moebius Facebook page.

Gordon
(Who posted a link and everything...)


----------

